# Por la carretera al sur....



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Este thread lo hago por recomendación de Imanolsoliman y como regalo de santo a JBlock.
¿Vane cuándo es tu santo?

Bueno...el Sábado me tuve que ir a Misterio :bash: playa de viejos aburridos en el km 117 a visitar a mis abuelos y me quedé a dormir hasta el Domingo.
Bueno saqué mi cámara en el carro y empecé a tomarle fotos al camino....eh...todavía no he tenido tiempo para leer las instrucciones así que hay unas en las que el movimiento jugó en contra y en otras se nota el reflejo de la luna, además que son lunas oscuras así que algunas fotos salen más oscuras de lo que de verdad estaba el día...pero bue, hice lo que pude

Espero que les gusté.
(También tengo algunas fotos de Misterio pero esas las pongo en otro thread que haré luego porque están en la otra cámara).

Comenzamos saliendo de La Encantada de Villa (20km al sur de Lima)








Por los pantános
















Ya en la carretera pasamos por Conchán








Desvío hacia Pachacamac y Lurín








Esta salió borrosa...








La Isla Ballena al fondo (bueno nosé como se llama en verdad pero yo le digo Ballena)








Fábrica de Unique








Condominio Islas de San Pedro








Entrando a Pulpos








Edificios en medio del desierto pero deben tener excelentes vistas al mar, se ve la carretera antigua.








Publicidad de Coca Cola y Lan








El pino que enseña la entrada a Santa María








La belleza del desierto








Seguimos hacia el sur , el desierto cerca a las playas La Tiza, La Quipa, La Honda y Pelícanos








El desierto de Pucusana








Saliendo de Pucusana
















Canarias








Grama








Lagunas de Puerto Viejo (lamentablemente los árboles lo tapan)








Puerto Nuevo








Antigua Hacienda San José, hoy un condominio privado, en la parte sur está Iguana Camp.








Campos Agrícolas








Convirtiendo el desierto verde (no se crean los Trujillanos que esto solo pasa en su región....para que vean que aquí también podemos).








Desvío a San Antonio








Ese camino de trocha te lleva a una playa al costado de San Antonio que no me acuerdo como se llama








Estas lagunas artificiales no se como se llaman...tampoco se su propósito.








Pasando al costado del condominio Costa del Campo








Desembocadura de El Río Mala








Campos en el Valle de Mala al costado de Totoritas








Desvío a Totoritas








El Valle de Mala








Desvío a Chocaya








Asia
zona norte
























Clínica San Pablo








Brahma Sky Lounge








Wong








Estacionamiento de Wong (paramos ha hacer algunas compras)
















Continuamos con la zona sur de Asia
















Más y más condominios








Al otro lado de la carretera. A diferencia de la zona norte que al otro lado hay hostales, restaurantes, bodegas y algunas casas semi construidas en la zona sur (al otro lado de la carretera) hay campos agrícolas.








Desvío al pueblo de Asia








La iglesia del pueblo...aunque ustedes no lo crean tiene solo 3 años de haber sido construida.








Condominio Asia del Mar








Y seguimos hacia el sur entre las dunas








Esa es la entrada hacia Rivera Francesa e Italiana....pero se me pasó y solo se ve el final de la playa...igual la mayor parte de este condominio, como la mayoría de los de la zona está hacia abajo de los acantilados y no se ven desde la carretera








Estos cables de cable y teléfono están siendo enterrados por todo el sur








Entrada a Palillos








Entrada a Misterio









Bueno ahí se acabo...espero que les haya gustado porque me he demorado con este thread...ya dentro de un para de días pongo el de Misterio que e smucho más chico (en cantidad de fotos).


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Impresiones...*

1) El Pino de Santa María...me había olvidado por completo... increíble como pasan las décadas y sigue alli... solito...
2) Está bastante buena la Panamericana Sur... no la noto más ancha pero si en mejor estado y con buenos separadores..
3) El río Mala siempre me inspiró "respeto"... cuando tenía 4 años íbamos de paseo a Ica y justo el río había crecido tanto que derrumbó el puente.. quedamos varados... a mi óptica infantil ese río lo veía como mar.. por eso quedé "respetuoso" de dicho río... ni el Rímac (que es tan poco agraciado a su paso por la zona urbana de Lima),me causa ese "respeto" cuando hay crecida... y eso que el Rímac dá para inspirar más temor.. 
4) En el estacionamiento de Wong puedo apreciar autos (ya me resulta dificil decir "carros"),con placas de distintos colores.. un auto tiene placa amarilla y el otro placa blanca y al parecer,ambos autos tienen pinta de ser particulares y no de alguna institución... No hay uniformidad de color en las placas ?. Acá en Paraguay todos los autos tienen inicio con la letra "A" y los más nuevos con la letra "B".
Impresionante como se han ido desarrollando y "urbanizando" tantas playas.
Excelente thread Sebvill...


----------



## sacorpe (Feb 22, 2007)

mapamundista said:


> En el estacionamiento de Wong puedo apreciar autos (ya me resulta dificil decir "carros"),con placas de distintos colores.. un auto tiene placa amarilla y el otro placa blanca y al parecer,ambos autos tienen pinta de ser particulares y no de alguna institución... No hay uniformidad de color en las placas ?. Acá en Paraguay todos los autos tienen inicio con la letra "A" y los más nuevos con la letra "B".
> Impresionante como se han ido desarrollando y "urbanizando" tantas playas.
> Excelente thread Sebvill...


Las placas son amarillas para los autos y las camionetas tienen placas azules.


----------



## perupd (Oct 9, 2005)

sacorpe said:


> Las placas son amarillas para los autos y las camionetas tienen placas azules.


A partir de 1997 y solo en la zona registral de Lima. En las demás zonas registrales siguen siendo placas con fondo blanco de dos letras (serie/tipo e identificador de departamento) y cuatro números.


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

"Ya fue" Sebas.. pero no creo que te darìas una vuelta por mi viejo barrio en Jesùs María..... jajajajaja...

Ahora que si me quieres hacer feliz le tomarìas una foto al edificio que està en la cuadra 6 de la Av. Pardo, justo en donde està el bingo Tropicana. Mas claro Av. Josè Pardo 601 (al comenzar la cuadra).....


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Intentaré tomarle foto Vane...y aunque no lo creas no es tan difícil para mi ir a Jesús María ya que mi universidad queda en ese distrito..cuando empiece clases el 26 de marzo me haré una tour por ahí.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere el recorrido...gracias por las fotos Sebas.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Me gustaron las fotos y la verdad me sorprende la cantidad de publicidad que hay en la panamericana, impresionante.


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

Excelentes fotos!!! muy buen recorrido que me acabas de regalar por el peru....

Me gustaria recorrer de lima hasta la ultima ciudad al sur..en la frontera con chile...

Por lo que veo en las fotos se trata de una autopista.... hasta donde llega la autopista ?

a ver si alguien me puede contestar...

gracias..


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

VIRUS said:


> Excelentes fotos!!! muy buen recorrido que me acabas de regalar por el peru....
> 
> Me gustaria recorrer de lima hasta la ultima ciudad al sur..en la frontera con chile...
> 
> ...



la mostrada es la carretera Panamericana,cruza toda la costa peruana de norte a sur.Pasa por ciudades como Tumbes,Piura,Chiclayo,Trujillo,Chimbote,Lima,Ica,Arequipa,Tacna etc.Si quieres ir a Cuzco,Puno etc hay otra carretera donde los paisajes son mas verdes.La Panamericana tiene paisajes mas deserticos ya que toda la costa es desierto.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Sigue el Bingo en ese edificio ????*

Hace 20 años iba allí mismo (en el segundo piso) al Bingo de ese edificio,en la esquina de la avenida Pardo con Grau.... pero Vane,creo que Lúcuma tomó fotos de ese edificio !!!!... fíjate bien... 


Vane de Rosas said:


> "Ya fue" Sebas.. pero no creo que te darìas una vuelta por mi viejo barrio en Jesùs María..... jajajajaja...
> 
> Ahora que si me quieres hacer feliz le tomarìas una foto al edificio que està en la cuadra 6 de la Av. Pardo, justo en donde està el bingo Tropicana. Mas claro Av. Josè Pardo 601 (al comenzar la cuadra).....


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*La isla de la ballena....*

creo que se llama* "MAMACONA"...*


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

interesantes tus imágenes y buen aporte al foro, Sebvill. Se nota que ya le estás agarrando el gusto a la fotografía


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

te pasaste!! gracias por mostrar las fotos.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Interesante recorrido. Aunque desertica, de todos modos nuestra costa ofrece variados paisajes en cada trecho, no necesariamente verdes, y eso es tambien un atractivo (sobretodo las dunas y las zpnas deserticas que se asemejan a la superficie lunar)


----------



## mAcRoSs (Dec 1, 2004)

skyperu34 said:


> Interesante recorrido. Aunque desertica, de todos modos nuestra costa ofrece variados paisajes en cada trecho, no necesariamente verdes, y eso es tambien un atractivo (sobretodo las dunas y las zpnas deserticas que se asemejan a la superficie lunar)


La Panamericana sur tiene un enorme atractivo paisajístico, solo que los limeños no nos damos cuenta porque estamos acostumbrados a ella y nos parece un desierto aburrido. Pero tras vivir varios años en Europa he aprendido a apreciar más este tipo de paisajes y hoy me atrevo a afirmar que se trata de una carretera bastante especial, pues esa combinación de desierto, cerros, mar y valles costeros no la encuentras en cualquier lugar. Si tan sólo quitaran algunos de esos paneles publicitarios...


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

VIRUS said:


> Excelentes fotos!!! muy buen recorrido que me acabas de regalar por el peru....
> Me gustaria recorrer de lima hasta la ultima ciudad al sur..en la frontera con chile...
> Por lo que veo en las fotos se trata de una autopista.... hasta donde llega la autopista ?
> 
> ...


autopista.

(De auto2 y pista).

1. f. Carretera con calzadas separadas para los dos sentidos de la circulación, cada una de ellas con dos o más carriles, sin cruces a nivel.

Hola, Virus. Si bien la Panamericana atraviesa el país de punta a punta, la autopista que sale de Lima sólo llega hasta la ciudad de Cañete, unos 150 kilómetros hacia el sur. Hacia el norte sale otra autopista con una longitud muy similar. Es decir, en el Perú tenemos aproximadamente 300 kilómetros de este tipo de vías.
Ya está programada la extensión de la autopista al sur desde Cañete hasta Ica. La concesión la tiene un consorcio, que por ahora, y de acuerdo al cronograma del contrato, está haciendo trabajos de mantenimiento y mejoras menores en lo existente. Luego, en aproximadamente año y medio, comenzará a construir la autopista hasta Ica, así como a ampliar la actual. Con eso agregaremos unos 150 kilómetros a nuestro stock.
El presidente Alan García ha planteado que la Panamericana norte, desde Lima hasta Piura, situada a 973 kilómetros de distancia, también se transforme en autopista. Si bien existe un tránsito intenso, no sé si allí se ameritará este tipo de vía. Habrá que hacer estudios rigurosos. Si se hiciera, daríamos un tremendo salto infraestructural.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bonito paseo fotográfico, Sebvill. Y buen esfuerzo descriptivo.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Excelente recorrido, nuestro desierto sí que luce bonito.


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

alguien sabe que paso con este proyecto de las islas san pedro? por que nunca se termino? o si se termino y no estoy enterado pero creo que eran varias etapas. Alguien sabe algo??


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bueno las casas las construyeron hace ya algunos años, y los edificios frente al mar fueron construidos el año pasado, fácil siguen avanzando pero más lento...según la demanda.


----------



## EFRACO (Apr 14, 2006)

Pese a que se le ha hecho bastante publicidad a ese proyecto en los canales de Genaro Delgado Parker desde años atras, quizas la ubicacion desanime a muchos posibles compradores creo que solo la mitad del lote se ha desarrollado, en cuanto a Autopistas de 4 carriles estamos recontra-atrasados el 80% de los algo mas de 350 km de estas en el pais fueron construidos en los dos gobiernos de FBT, hay otras autopistas salida de Huancayo-Concepcion (12 km), salida de Moquegua- desvio a la Panamericana(5 km), salida de Chiclayo - Lambayeque (9 Km), Chiclayo-Pimentel (9 km), las salidas norte y sur de Trujillo. la Autopista Tacna - Aeropuerto (5 km) +/-, la autopista a Chosica(+ de 20 Km), la autopista a Ventanilla (10 km), la autopista Ramiro Priale (algo asi como 6 Km).


----------



## VIRUS (Dec 29, 2004)

pedro1011 said:


> autopista.
> 
> (De auto2 y pista).
> 
> ...


Gracias por la informacion..... 

Creo que para el Peru es mas facil contruir una autopista costera... que en el caso de mexico.... Lo bueno que ya esta en proceso....Me gustaria cruzar la panamericana de norte(frontera con ecuador) hasta el sur (frontera con chile)... Es un viaje que me gustaria hacer.... 

Por lo pronto esta semana santa ni idea a donde... Pensaba ir a Las Vegas, que me queda cerca y no conozco..pero eso de visitar ciudades gringas no son mi mayor atraccion...


Por cierto los paisajes deserticos se parecen a los paisajes de la region noroeste de la peninsula de Baja California, en mexico..de donde yo vivo... Son casi identicos... Y por mencionar a mi me encanta el desierto....toda mi vida he vivido en desiertos....Desiertos de todo tipo...

gracias y tambien a Jose Perez.. por contestarme...

saludos al peru...


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bueno Bienvenido seas.


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*que buen viaje a las playas*

nos has dado están muy bonitas tus fotos. El solitario pino al que hace referencia mapamundista todavía está ahí, sólo el pobre árbol, y cumple su función al indicar la entrada a Santa María. 
Les doy un datín, he leído que Wong quiere probar de funcionar todo el año en Asia. Sería un gran acierto, ya que habrá gente que se ha comprado su única casa en Asia o en balnearios cercanos, por lo cual la ciudad CRECERIA HACIA EL SUR.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Bravazas fotos Sebas  cada año se hace mas impresionante la cantidad de publicidad que aparece en la Panamericana


----------



## ENRIQUE DANIEL (Jan 6, 2005)

ME GUSTARON TUS FOTOS.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

me gusto el recorrido q hiciste :cheers:


----------

